# Ce n'est pas parce que X que Y



## parbr2

Bonjour,

Est-ce que la phrase suivante est bonne telle qu'elle?:
Parce que vous avez fait preuve de diligence raisonnable, ne signifie pas qu'il tiendra parole.
Ou dois-je dire:
Ce n'est pas parce que vous avez fait preuve de diligence raisonnable, qu'il tiendra parole.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

Des deux phrases, la seule correcte est la seconde : _Ce n'est pas parce que vous avez fait preuve de diligence raisonnable, qu'il tiendra parole_.


----------



## newg

Pour la première, on pourrait dire: 

_Le fait que vous fassiez preuve de diligence raisonnable ne signifie pas qu'il tiendra parole. 
_


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans la seconde phrase (celle qui est correcte), la virgule n'est pas nécessaire ; et je me demande en fait même si elle ne serait pas _fautive_ :

"Ce n'est pas parce que vous avez fait preuve de diligence _raisonnable qu'il_ tiendra parole."


----------



## Maître Capello

Et pour la première phrase, on pourrait aussi simplement dire :

_*Que* vous *ayez fait* preuve de diligence raisonnable ne signifie pas qu'il tiendra parole._


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir,

Je cherche un synonyme de "ce n'est pas parce que" pour l'éviter dans cette phrase :


*Ce n'est pas parce que *vous êtes malades *que* nous devons tout faire pour vous.


" Ce n'est pas parce que . .. que "  = ?


----------



## janpol

Nous ne devons pas tout faire pour vous sous prétexte que vous êtes malade.


----------



## jann

Dans la phrase d'origine, je comprends que les malades abusent un peu.  Ils s'attendent à ce qu'on les serve comme des princes rien que parce qu'ils ne se sentent pas bien.  -->  Vous êtes malades, c'est regrettable, mais cela ne veut pas dire que nous devons tout faire pour vous.

_Ce n'est pas parce que XXX que_... =  XXX ne veut pas dire que..., XXX n'est pas une raison pour que...



janpol said:


> Nous ne devons pas tout faire pour vous sous prétexte que vous êtes malade.


Avec cette version, j'ai l'impression que nous ne croyons pas à la maladie, que les personnes en question ne sont pas vraiment malades.  Ce scépticisme est-il vraiment présent dans la version d'origine ?


----------



## janpol

Il est vrai, Jann, que le mot "prétexte" fait douter de la réalité de cette maladie. Je l'ai pourtant entendu dans des cas où ce doute n'était pas permis. Bon, je propose :"... pour la bonne raison que vous êtes malade(s)."


----------



## pointvirgule

Autre possibilité : _Que vous soyez malades ne nous oblige pas à tout faire pour vous._


----------



## Maître Capello

jann said:


> Avec cette version, j'ai l'impression que nous ne croyons pas à la maladie, que les personnes en question ne sont pas vraiment malades.  Ce scépticisme est-il vraiment présent dans la version d'origine ?


Je suis d'accord avec janpol : on utilise souvent _sous prétexte que_ même si ce n'est pas une raison *fallacieuse*, mais seulement *insuffisante* pour justifier tel et tel comportement.

Selon le TLFi (c'est moi qui souligne) : « En invoquant la raison plus ou moins fallacieuse de/que. »


----------



## jalousies

bonjour,

Je voudrais bien savoir la construction de cette phrase avec parce que et que. 

Voici l'extrait de texte:

"Boisoon chaude? J'ai failli lui demander si elle pouvait m'offrir une tasse de chocolat très noir, brûlant, servie à côté d'un grand verre d'eau glacée où fondrait un petit pain de sucre, légère dentelle cristallisée, comme autrefois. Mais c'était impossible : ce n'est pas parce *que* Madrid était tombée et *que* je me rappelais de vers mélancoliques d'un poète du Nicaragua, *que* je pouvais exiger le chocolat brûlant et amer de mon enfance!"

Est-ce que les trois 'que' sont même sens? et même fonction? Si oui, mais pourquoi on mit 'et' devant le deuxième 'que'? 
Je pense que le dernier 'que' est utilisé comme 'mais'. C'est à dire que la construction 'ce n'est pas parce que.... mais parce que...'

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

tu as parfaitement raison : le dernier « que » n'entre pas dans la même construction que les deux premiers, il ne dépend pas de « parce que », mais de la locution « c'est que / ce n'est pas que ». Pour clarifier, formulons autrement ta phrase :

« *Ce n'est pas* _à cause_ de la chute de Madrid _ni_ [_à cause_] de mes souvenirs mélancoliques *que* je pouvais exiger un chocolat brûlant. »


----------



## jalousies

Merci Piotr Ivanovitch,

Donc, tout simplement, c'était impossible parce que je pouvais exiger le chocolat brûlant et amer de mon enfance?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est juste le contraire.  Il faut en effet comprendre :

_*Même si* Madrid était tombée et que je me rappelais de vers mélancoliques d'un poète du Nicaragua, je *ne* pouvais *pas* exiger le chocolat brûlant et amer de mon enfance !_


----------



## TataPo

Salut!​Aidez-moi comprendre l'expression complexe “C'est pas parce que...”
Les exemples:
“C'est pas parce qu'on est jeune qu'on est confus”. 
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire? “Si on est jeune, ça ne signifie pas  qu'on est confus” ou “On est confus, mais ce n'est pas à cause qu'on est jeune (on a une autre raison pour être confus)”?

“C'est pas parce que les pères ont foiré qu'on prend leur place”​Variantes: “Si nos pères ont foiré, ça ne veut pas dire qu'on prend leur place” ou “On prend la place de nos pères, mais ça n'est pas parce qu'ils ont tout foiré”

“C'est pas parce qu'on a mal vécu qu'on parle pas comme il faut”
Variantes: “Meme si on a mal vecu, ça ne signifie pas qu'on ne parle pas comme il faut (on parle excellent malgré notre vie difficile)” ou “Oui, on ne parle pas comme il faut, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on a mal vécu” 

Tout les exemples de la chanson de Corneille “Laissez-nous vivre” (2005)​Merci!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

“C'est pas parce qu'on est jeune qu'on est confus”. => « Le fait qu'on soit jeune n'entraîne pas automatiquement qu'on soit confus. »

“C'est pas parce qu'on a mal vécu qu'on parle pas comme il faut”. « Le fait qu'on a vécu des épreuves n'entraîne pas forcément comme conséquence que l'on parle mal. »

Pour “C'est pas parce que les pères ont foiré qu'on prend leur place”, la construction est là même, mais je ne comprends pas le sens de la phrase : qu'entend-il par "prendre leur place" ?


----------



## TataPo

Merci, Piotr Ivanovitch !​La phrase est vraiment compliquée. J'ai vu (dans ce forum même) l'expliquation suivante:

“Une formulation de type « Ce n'est pas parce que A que B » peut servir à indiquer que A n'a pas causé B (« non-cause »), mais bien souvent elle sert plutôt à indiquer que A n'entraîne pas B, ne suffit pas à déduire B (« non-conséquence »). ” 

Alors, on peut interpréter la phrase de deux manières. Je suis d'accord avec votre interprétation. Quant à la troisième proposition, je ne sais pas exactement ce que voulait dire l'auteur, peut-être “prendre la place” signifie “vivre la même vie”.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour TataPo.

Pour comprendre la construction de cette expression, modifions arbitrairement la troisième phrase pour lui donner un sens :
“C'est pas parce que les pères ont foiré qu'on prend leur place” devient « Ce n'est pas parce que les pères ont foiré qu'on *veut prendre* leur place ».

Il y a deux significations possibles (contradictoires) :
1) « Les pères ont foiré, mais nous ne voulons pas prendre leur place. »
2) « Les pères ont foiré, mais ce n'est pas cette raison qui nous donne envie de prendre leur place ». Autrement dit : « Nous voulons prendre la place des pères, mais pas parce qu'ils ont foiré : pour une autre raison ».

Reste à déterminer ce qu'a vraiment voulu dire l'auteur de ces lignes...


----------

